# NC Chiriqui Grande



## yours

In talks with Jason DeSantis, I'm trying to track down the lineage of some cb chiriqui grande pumilio that he sold to Chris Dulany. Jason said they were cb and not wc, and were from someone from NC. (note: he sold the pair to Chris in 2007, so we're going back several years here!) So I thought I'd make this thread and see if I could dig up any information on these frogs......

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!



Alex


----------



## flapjax3000

If it is a Chiriqui Grande pumilio imported prior to 07 there is a chance that it might have come in as Bruno. Not sure who it might have been in NC, but most likely that person purchased originally through one of the importers in south Florida. I would try calling some of those to see if you could dig up some more info.


----------



## frogface

Could it have been Matt Stowe in NC?


----------



## yours

Is Matt still around? I'm going to email Jason about this right now!  Thanks



Alex


----------



## frogface

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/lizardstowe.html


----------



## yours

I just sent HIM a message too.....you're the best! Thanks 




Alex


----------



## yours

Does anyone know of a KRIS DEITZ? Did he disappear off the face of the earth? Apparently he sold his collection to Chris Dulany and then left for Floriday??


Alex


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> Does anyone know of a KRIS DEITZ? Did he disappear off the face of the earth? Apparently he sold his collection to Chris Dulany and then left for Floriday??
> 
> 
> Alex


 
Did you ask Chris about him?

What do you need to know?


----------



## yours

I'm trying to find out the lineage of these Chiriqui Grande pums Chris has...he thought he bought them from Jason DeSantis(which I found out, it wasn't him...his were more likely bruno's) or Kris Deitz. So my trail is leading to Kris...

Do you know him? 



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

I saw Kris in Orlando before he sold his collection to Chris D.......this was summer of 2007.

I think he is out of the hobby and I don't have any more info.


----------



## yours

Right. I don't suppose anyone has some contact information on him?


----------



## james67

how do i always miss out when chiriqui are around?????? if you ever get bored of them, please let me know. 

james


----------



## yours

Phil, can you start knocking on doors down there? I need to find this guy!!!  Did he move or does he still live where he lived when you visited him a couple years back? 

James, your signature says you have chiriqui grande all ready 



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> Phil, can you start knocking on doors down there? I need to find this guy!!!  Did he move or does he still live where he lived when you visited him a couple years back?


uh....alex.....I normally charge 100 / hour to find people....

but really....what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Just lineage on some pumilio?

I doubt we are going to see / hear from Kris in the near future. Is there some other way we can go about getting you your desired info?

Why not call Marcus B ? I would think he could help with lineage, somewhat. I wouldnt be suprised if Kris got those pums from him....


----------



## james67

yours said:


> James, your signature says you have chiriqui grande all ready


having problems with breeding (only have 1.1) and im always on the lookout for who currently has them.

james


----------



## yours

I don't think it's an unreasonable request to want to be responsible and know more about the frogs history....before breeding them. Would Marcus even remember if he sold anything to Kris, years ago? Does he have records? These frogs are supposed to be captive bred as well....

Gotcha James....do you have pictures of yours? I don't have these frogs as of yet...


Alex


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> I don't think it's an unreasonable request to want to be responsible and know more about the frogs history....before breeding them. Would Marcus even remember if he sold anything to Kris, years ago? Does he have records? These frogs are supposed to be captive bred as well....


\

Nobody said it was unreasonable......good for you for trying. I'm just sayin' it aint gonna be easy. Sometimes people leave the hobby and never return.

Call Marcus.....give it a try.....you have his number.....


----------



## flapjax3000

Almost all pums have been imported through south Florida at some point. He may not know that guy, but he most likely will know the imports. Also there is a good chance your pums came through labeled as bruno and not chiriqui grande.


----------



## rcteem

I havent heard from Kris in a while...met him once or twice back in the day but no contact info...sorry if you were trying to reach me as well asking about him...got confused with all the different Chris's...lol


----------



## Dartfan83

are these the "real" spotted chiriqui or what we were calling yellow belly chiriqui back then (they were coming in late late 2004-2006) and what most people started calling cayo de aqua


----------



## Philsuma

pictures are gonna be real helpful here.


----------



## yours

They're not my frogs "yet".


I sent Marcus an email today, so I'll let you know when he responds!



Alex


----------



## yours

Well Marcus never responded to my email, but I'm not fretting....

I picked up the pair today at MARS...I know they're captive bred, so I'll call them the Kris Deitz line  Upon hearing the Solarte male calling, the male C.G. responded..........I love pumilio!




Alex


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> Well Marcus never responded to my email, but I'm not fretting....
> 
> I picked up the pair today at MARS...I know they're captive bred, so I'll call them the Kris Deitz line.


Alex,

Take a bunch of real good pics and post em here. You may get some additional info @ them.

They are spectacular looking.


----------



## EricM

The first importations from Panama consisted of chiriqui grandes and mancreeks, this was in 04. There wasn't any specific collection data available for these frogs as the exporter didn't release them. So the chiriqui grandes were called bruno back then as they closely resembled the bruno frog on the pumilio morph guide. As more information became available the frogs were properly called chiriqui grande. Bruno are a much smaller frog from a differant locale. 

In subsequant shipments there was a frog called "yellowbelly", these are cayo de aqua. Some of these frogs were shipped out before the official release of the cayos and popas, so that is why again there wasn't any formal name for them.

The chiriqui grandes are a super variable pumilio morph with respect to markings and color. Most of the frogs are green on the back with white, blue or yellowish bellies. They can have spots, speckles, solid black or mottled patterns. Some of the "uglier" pairs I keep will produce vivid green offspring. They are super bold and easy to keep. Really great frogs. 

I have 4 wc pairs of the chiriqui grande if someone is looking for some genetic variation.

Hope this helps
Eric


----------



## Philsuma

sorry for the de-rail Alex but......Eric.....in your opinion, yellow bellys are _always_ Cayo de Aguas?

I've also heard that "yellow bellies" are NEVER to be considered Cayo de Aguas.


----------



## yours

Once I get them in their permanent home, I'll snap some pics....they're in one of those sterilite containers I bought from you today Phil! 


Eric - Suuuuuuuuure, NOW you have pairs available! Tsk, tsk!  Hmm..genetic variation.......*temptations!*



Alex


----------



## EricM

I've been told by the exporter that they are all cayos. I have both the "yellow bellies" from the first import of them and also the cayos from sndf. They look the same to me. Could there be others? Sure, there are a few odd ball things that came in. I just haven't seen any of them myself.

Please post pics if you have any.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## yours

Got some pics up of them in this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-escudo-basti-chiriqui-grande.html#post506608






Alex


----------

